# What to use and when?



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I kind of have my own ways of doing things but just wondering if there is a better time of year to use certain patterns. The trusty Wooley/Seal bugger can work regardless of the time of year but is there a better time of year to use certain sizes of patterns? I know there is but I find myself out on the lake trying all types and sizes frequently regardless of the season so if anyone knows what type of pattern/size works best for each season (for lakes) let me know so i can narrow it down a little bit. If you want to get into details about line type and retreive style etc. that would be good to.

THANKS


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

kinda depends on where also


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Too many variables. Time of year water temps. You'll do just fine trying new things if something isn't working. Early season shorelines , late season inlets or good current areas. I would work on depth and retrieve. Switching up line and retrieve speeds might get you to fish that are hanging deeper than most people let their bugs get. Just get out and have fun!!!!! The more you go the more you learn. The more you learn the more you have fun.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The web is full of places to look at for hatch info.
This is just one.
http://flyfishing.thefuntimesguide.com/ ... charts.php


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks for the replies, just wondered if there is a general rule of thumb on what to use in different seasons like size and retreive speed etc.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If there was some kind of chart that showed what to use and when, it wouldn't be free!

I keep a fishing journal and record weather conditions, water temp, visibility, fly selection, retrieve depth/speed etc. etc. This is a good way to get to know your favorite waters.

When trying a new or unfamiliar place, start with "search" patterns that are very impressionistic and can be taken for multiple prey organisms. Nymphs like the Prince, and streamers like bugger patterns are good choices. When you catch your first fish, use a stomach pump to see what it's eating. Make sure you learn how to safely use one to avoid hurting the fish.

The contents of the first fish's stomach can be very revealing.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If i'm not mistaken your in the southern end of the state. In my experience's early spring is the time to fish size 8 or 10 buggers 3' to 6' under a strike indicator twitched slowly. Watch close because most times they don't take the indicator under they just shake it. At Panguitch and Red Creek this also works at dawn and dusk in the summer. During the heat of the day I switch to an intermediate sink line with bigger buggers, say size 4, and fish them a little quicker after I let them sink for 45 seconds or so. If there are mayflies around I sometimes will fish a dropper, usually a pheasent tail about a foot behind the bugger. At newcastle I fish buggers in a size 2 or a zonker for the wipers and smallies. For the wipers I'd suggest a 6 weight or heavier set up. They rock a fly rod. Again on a sinking line but they seem to like a fast retrieve. Get as close to the bottom as you can without hanging up. Olive, brown, and black are always my go-to's but I always have some flashy patterns (usually because the chennile was on sale) and sometimes those are the ticket. Don't discount nymphs but I catch about 90% of my fish on Buggers and other larger patterns in the lakes around here. Keep experimenting and you'll get onto it. I know you can fish from your posts and pics, and I'm certain you'll excell in fly fishing as well. Desire is half the battle. Good luck!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

threshershark said:


> The contents of the first fish's stomach can be very revealing.


Listen to the dude. Pump a stomach, or bonk a fish from time to time.

Now that it is May you have a lot more dry fly options - especially mosquitos. If you're fishing that much stillwater, research chironomids and try some scuds. The kaufman books provide a decent explanation on technique (such as depth, retreive, etc.). You could browse through billions of articles on sites like flyfisherman.com and fieldandstream.com - there is some good info on those sites.

You could take a college level entomology class and still not know everything you would like to about insects for flyfishing, but you have got to start somewhere.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > . If you're fishing that much stillwater, research chironomids and try some scuds. The kaufman books provide a decent explanation on technique (such as depth, retreive, etc.). You could browse through billions of articles on sites like flyfisherman.com and fieldandstream.com - there is some good info on those sites.
> ...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I downloaded a pretty cool little I-Phone app the other day. It is called "The Hatch." You select the month, the state, and then the river you intend to fish. It will then bring up a list of what flies should on at that time. it'll bring up a hoto of the fly, and a list of the flies to use to imitate it. Its a cool little app and worth the 99 cents for it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I downloaded a pretty cool little I-Phone app the other day. It is called "The Hatch." You select the month, the state, and then the river you intend to fish. It will then bring up a list of what flies should on at that time. it'll bring up a hoto of the fly, and a list of the flies to use to imitate it. Its a cool little app and worth the 99 cents for it.


thats badass, i wonder if that will work with my motorola (android OS)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thats awsome im going to see if i can find it for my droid that would be awsome to have


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey i just got around to getting these new replies...thanks....its 2:30 am so better hit the sack.


----------



## DavidB (Sep 9, 2007)

There's another free app called fishing by huntfishtracker.com its cool because you can record the species of fish, photos and the exact location with gps and any other notes you want. There is yet another app called fishhead which gives you the conditions, weather, and flows of the water you want to fish. What would we do without technology


----------

